# doordash, anyone drive in a large rural area? requested by merchant/red card



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

For me, I drive in a zone of 7 towns, all rural. I can get an order that is literally 15 miles away, not including the delivery to the customer. I think I may move to a smaller zone, as I think I used a half a tank of gas today, (12 hours of dashing though) though it does ask you if it was a long delivery, they don't really care, it's just public relations bs, making it seem like they do.

Also, I still don't understand what the orders "requested by merchant" are since I know with one of my orders they certainly didn't request it. Why would the merchant just make something for a customer without them requesting/ordering it, it doesn't tell me the items, but I can get that it from the merchant.

I'm guessing the red card works like this. Some restaurants don't accept doordash orders, so you get one from them indirectly. You use the card and doordash pays the food, and the customer with their order reimburses doordash. If this is the case, couldn't there be a doordash order anywhere that accepts a mastercard, for example there's a Chili's in my zone that doesn't. But, maybe because that is a sit down restaurant, rather than a pizza place or McDonalds, that would make it faster.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

requested by merchant is like Chipotle where they have thier own website or app and people order through that. The data is than sent from Chipotle to dd so it is in fact requested by merchant 

When you use your res card it means that the merchant isnt getting paid directly from dd it's being paid by that debit card


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Are the tips from Chipotle passed onto the dd drivers when customers ordered online from Chipotle or their app?


----------



## Joe Dow (Jan 15, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> Are the tips from Chipotle passed onto the dd drivers when customers ordered online from Chipotle or their app?


Nope!

all tips from "Merchant Requested Orders" go to the restaurant and this is why I cancel if I see its a Merchant Order


----------

